# Darn Derails!!!



## Fifer

This is what happened today when we took the grandkids to the Depot.
Do not know who was at fault here for sure but this is what happens when those pesky derails are not thrown.





































Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

A more serious, sad train derailment in Taiwan in the past day ...

http://www.straitstimes.com/BreakingNews/Asia/Story/STIStory_661758.html


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> A more serious, sad train derailment in Taiwan in the past day ...
> 
> http://www.straitstimes.com/BreakingNews/Asia/Story/STIStory_661758.html


Not good at all but looks like it could have been much worse if the cars had broken apart.
Mike


----------



## N-gauged

That hopper looks like it is pretty close to falling over.
they are lucky it is still standing.

That's terrible what happened with that train in Taiwan.
It says a tree fell and hit the train.
​


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

Yipppeeeee! Some work for the Car Knocker's


----------



## Fifer

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> Yipppeeeee! Some work for the Car Knocker's


That is kinda what they said !!! OT OT OT


----------



## Fifer

Here is todays goings on. It is about 10 min long.

http://youtu.be/Bh9uafZKo2M



Mike


----------



## Big Ed

One of the chemicals plants I load at have derailments on a siding. Right after they fixed it the cars derailed too.:laugh:
They blamed it on the engine going too fast, but that was not the problem.

They get the loco and the workers use wood at certain points on the track and pull the cars wheels back on the rails. They run the wood like a rail so the wheels have a ramp to get back onto the rails.

I didn't think it would work with loaded tank cars but to my surprise they finally got the cars back on. After a load of lumber was smashed.

I have not seen one derail there for a while yet. 
The fourth time they fixed it they must have did it right.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

I love derails. Just not in the spring when there at the bottom of a frozen puddle and you have to chip away at it for 30 minutes.


----------



## norgale

What does it mean 'the derails wern't thrown'? With these cars the "D" on the red pole must stand for Derail so if they knows it's a derail place why do they push a car through there? Maybe pilot error huh? Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> What does it mean 'the derails wern't thrown'? With these cars the "D" on the red pole must stand for Derail so if they knows it's a derail place why do they push a car through there? Maybe pilot error huh? Pete


Yep it was !!!


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

norgale said:


> What does it mean 'the derails wern't thrown'? With these cars the "D" on the red pole must stand for Derail so if they knows it's a derail place why do they push a car through there? Maybe pilot error huh? Pete


Most derail's well the ones we use anyway are on a hinge. When they say the derail wasn't thrown it means the derail was in the derail position. In any case if that track was blue flagged that hogger can kiss his job goodbye. Doesn't look like much damage was done atleast. A couple side bearings maybe a center casting or two and your in business.


----------



## norgale

So why do you need a "derail" on a track? That hogger ought to lose his job. There is a large 'D' in black on white set up on a red pole presumably situated where the engineer can see it and he goes past it anyway. Bet it cost about $5000 to set those cars back on the track not including any damage done that needs to be repaired. Maybe there was supposed to be a brakeman there to signal the engineer and he was taking a break. Might be more to the situation than we know. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> So why do you need a "derail" on a track? That hogger ought to lose his job. There is a large 'D' in black on white set up on a red pole presumably situated where the engineer can see it and he goes past it anyway. Bet it cost about $5000 to set those cars back on the track not including any damage done that needs to be repaired. Maybe there was supposed to be a brakeman there to signal the engineer and he was taking a break. Might be more to the situation than we know. Pete


Someone was napping.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

norgale said:


> So why do you need a "derail" on a track? That hogger ought to lose his job. There is a large 'D' in black on white set up on a red pole presumably situated where the engineer can see it and he goes past it anyway. Bet it cost about $5000 to set those cars back on the track not including any damage done that needs to be repaired. Maybe there was supposed to be a brakeman there to signal the engineer and he was taking a break. Might be more to the situation than we know. Pete


Derails are used for a bunch of different situations. If the Car Knocker's or engineering guys are working on the track they'll line the switch into the lead and lock it put up a blue flag and sometimes also use a derail for that added comfort. Mainly derails are used to prevent fouling of track by unauthorized movements. The derail sign doesn't mean much. It doesn't tell you what position the derail is in that's why CN tends to lean towards the automatic derails.


----------

